# SlideShowPro for LR templates don't appear in LR



## Limages (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi all.

I'm using a trial version of SlideShowPro for LR. Following installation instructions, I dragged the 4 SSP template folders from the unzipped download into my Library/App Support/Adobe/LR/Web Templates folder.

Yet no SSP templates appear in the left hand side of LR when I fire it up and select the Web module.

Has anyone else had this happen and, if so, what does one do?

In addition, when I try to preview in browser, my browser opens and LR seems to do the work (upper left hand corner progress bar) but the browser window is just all black. 

I wondered whether, since I couldn't select any SSP template, none was actually uploaded to the browser and therefore I'm not seeing anything except the color selected????

Thanks for any suggestions/ideas.

Liz


----------



## johnbeardy (Aug 19, 2008)

You should have a file called slideshowpro.lrwebengine in user\library\application support\adobe\lightroom\Web Galleries, and 4 folders starting with SSP in user\library\application support\adobe\lightroom\Web Templates. Maybe you missed out the first step?

At the top of the right panel, is SSP listed as an engine?

John


----------



## Limages (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi John,

Yes, the web engine is there. It installed automatically when I double-clicked on it. Phewww.

The 4 template folders aren't in the upper right panel (Engine). I was really careful about putting them in the Templates folder, not the Gallery folder.

Have restarted LR several times.

I could always drag them out and try placing them again.

I wondered if this trial version 1.3.1 works okay with LR 2.'--maybe there are some hitches?

Liz


----------



## Limages (Aug 20, 2008)

I was just wondering if I need to do anything about SSP via LR's plug-in add tool, in addition to doing what the Installation notes ask me to do? 


Liz


----------



## johnbeardy (Aug 20, 2008)

Don't know about the trial. My question was whether SSP itself, not the templates, is listed in the Engine area where there's a drop down box. If not, I would think it's not installed in the right folder so I'd double check that.


----------



## Limages (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes, it's there. I'll figure it out.

Thanks so much for reading/responding.

Liz


----------



## Limages (Aug 20, 2008)

Okay, if anyone using a Mac has this problem, here's what to do:

1. Be aware that the Installation instructions seem to be incorrect where the SlideShowPro templates are concerned. So, while you should follow the instructions for installing the SSP engine, don't do so for the templates.

2. Instead do this: Go to your Pictures folder (Finder-->Go Menu-->Home-->Pictures). Open the Lightroom folder. Then open the Lightroom Settings folder. Then, locate the Web Templates folder within the Lightroom Settings folder. This is where you'll drag your 4 SSP template folders that you've downloaded with the trial (or I suppose when you buy).

3. Restart LR.

4. The templates should now appear in the left hand panel when you select the Web module!

Liz


----------



## RonBor (Oct 2, 2008)

It's not that the instructions are incorrect it's probably that the OP selected "Store presets with catalog" under the Presets tab in LR.   If so, follow *Limages'* instructions and you should be okay.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Oct 2, 2008)

RonBor;241'6 said:
			
		

> It's not that the instructions are incorrect it's probably that the OP selected "Store presets with catalog" under the Presets tab in LR. If so, follow *Limages'* instructions and you should be okay.


This what I also think Rob. More on this: I the user is switching languages between English, French and German in Lightroom, this will be again different!
I wrote a Tip about this "...presets disappeared here is why"...


----------

